
Revolut Oct.30th incident post-mortem - alexis2b
https://blog.revolut.com/revolut-app-issues-30th-october-what-happened-and-what-we-did-to-fix-it/
======
alexis2b
TL;DR; non-backward compatible schema migration (dropping an « unused »
column) triggered errors on the previous authentication service version during
rollout

